# Wasserzulauf vom Filter/Bachlauf



## baddie (13. März 2014)

Nabends, 

ich bin ja gerade schwer am buddeln und umgestalten was die Gegend um den Teich herum betrifft, 

Meine Frage : 
Soll man gefiltertes Wsser eher flach in den Teich zuückführen oder eher "plätschern" aus ner gewissen Höhe ? 

Selbige Frage zu dem Wasser aus einem Bachlauf ? Hab ,einen Bachlauf jetzt so weit zurück gebaut das er anstatt 14 m nur noch knappe 2,5 m, grund der Reduzierung = Aufwärmung und Nährstoffeintrag,  hat (eigentlich besteht er nur noch aus 2 Teichschalen , welche gut und zehrend bepflanzt sind, die via 0,5m Wasserfall miteinander verbunden sind und dann das Wasser direkt zurück in den Teich befördern.

Meine Frage : Wasser so flach als möfglich rückführen oder eher plätschernd ( Suaerstoff ??)
Mein Hauptziel der ganzen Umgestaltung ist (neben optischen Aspekten) hauptsächlich in den Teich ne Strömumg zu bekommen damit der Dreck wieder an die tiefste Stelle kommt.
Vielen Dank,im vorraus,  für alle Tips,Fachwissen  und Erfahrungswerte.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## rease (14. März 2014)

baddie schrieb:


> Selbige Frage zu dem Wasser aus einem Bachlauf ? Hab ,einen Bachlauf jetzt so weit zurück gebaut das er anstatt 14 m nur noch knappe 2,5 m, grund der Reduzierung = Aufwärmung und Nährstoffeintrag,  hat (eigentlich besteht er nur noch aus 2 Teichschalen , welche gut und zehrend bepflanzt sind, die via 0,5m Wasserfall miteinander verbunden sind und dann das Wasser direkt zurück in den Teich befördern.



Hey Dirk,

die Aufwärmung kann ich ja in gewisser Art und Weise nachvollziehen aber den Nährstoffeintrag durch den Bachlauf musst du mir mal erklären. 
Die Aufwärmung bezieht sich aber eher darauf wie groß die Tag/Nacht Temperatur ist und wieviel du über den Bachlauf schickst, sowie deinem Teichvolumen. Ich habe derzeit aufgrund der hohen Tag/Nacht Schwankungen (Tag 17-20°C / Nacht bis zu - 4°C) im Wasser 1-2°C Schwankungen, obwohl ich alles über den Bachlauf schicke (in der Nacht mit reduzierter Leistung...)


Du hast deinen 14 Meter Bachlauf auf 2,5 Meter Länge reduziert. Aber warum???

Dein Bachlauf mit einer Länge von 14 Meter hatte ja sichlicher ein Substrat (Kiesel,Lava ...) und war bepflanzt. Demnach hast du die biologische Filterstrecke/ Reinigungsstrecke und Sauerstoffanreicherung reduziert auf 2,5 Meter.

Das ist für mich eher ein Rückbau der Effektivität der biologischen Reinigungsstrecke. Du hast ja die Besiedlungsfläche der Bakterien erheblich reduziert. Halte ich eher für Kontraproduktiv was Nährstoffe und Sauerstoffanreicherung betrifft.

Aus Gewässerökologischer Sicht, ist ein Bachlauf hinsichtlich der Sauerstoffanreicherung und der biologischen Selbstreinigung nach mechanischer Vorfilterung Ideal.


Du hast soviele Organismen die, die Zwischenräume besiedeln. Bakterien, Makrophyten etc. der ideale Lebensraum für die biologische Wasseraufbereitung. 


Gruß Martin


----------



## wp-3d (14. März 2014)

Hallo,

da kann ich dem Martin voll zustimmen. 


.


----------



## baddie (14. März 2014)

Thx Martin und Werner. 
Klingt eigentlich plausibel aber ich hatte eher das Gefühl das mein Bachlauf genau das gegenteil bewirkt hat. Das 1. Jahr wo er in Betrieb war hatte ich noch recht klares Wasser und im 2. Jahr dann ab Juni nur noch trübe. Die Pflanzen im Bachlauf kümmerten auch alle nur vor sich hin und die Kieselsteine waren ständig veralgt. Dazu kam dann noch das meine Konstruktion nicht so gehalten hat wie geplant 
Ob es daran gelegen hat das er zu flach gehalten war  oder nur zeitweise lief und das zugeführte Wasser auch ungefiltert aus dem Teich kam .....ich weiss es nicht. 

Das mit dem erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag hab ich mal irgendwo hier in einem Thread gelesen.Mehr Oberfläche = mehr Dreck aus der Umgebung der in den Teich gelangen kann.

Naja Hauptgrund für den Umbau ist eben die total Umgestaltung der ganzen Ecke da wir "hinten" neue Nachbarn bekommen haben und Madame jetzt verständlicherweise,ne Bambushecke als Sichtschutz will. Da mir mein "Bachlaufkonstrukt" eh optisch nicht gefiel kann ich jetzt in diesem Zuge gleich kpl. neugestalten.

Werner seinen Bachlauf kenn ich ja live und das so ein Bachlauf was bringt seh ich durchaus ein. 
Wie tief sollte man eine Bachlauf denn machen und wieviel Substrat (und welches vor allem) einbringen damit auch die Pflanzen dort richtig gedeihen können ? Allerdings fehlt mir für so was schönes dann eindeutig doch der Platz 

Martin du hast in Deinem Album ein Bild wo der Bachlauf in gemauerten Feldsteinen läuft. Könntest Du mir da velleicht mal erklären (gern via PN )wie Du das Frostsicher bekommen hast ? Ich habe Angst das das ganze Konstrukt bei starken Frost von innen gesprengt wird. Wie hoch ist das ganze und wieviel cm Substrat hast Du da eingebracht. Wächst ja alles sehr schön darin. Für so etwas mit nem Meter breite (inkl. Einfassung) hätte ich jetzt ja noch ein paar Meter Länge Platz am Teich.
Kannst Du mir da velleicht mal ein paar mehr Bilder von einstellen ? Gerade jetzt ist ja noch viel mehr vom drumherum zu sehen da ja die Pflanzen noch nicht alles verdecken 

Gruß
Dirk 

achja und wie nun das Wasser in den Teich einleiten ? Eher flach oder lieber plätschernd ?


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2014)

Für Strömung flach, für Sauerstoff plätschern....ist meine Meinung. Wenn es aber schon am Anfang des Bachlaufes plätschert dann würde ich den Einlauf flach und schmal machen für Strömung. Einmal plätschern reicht.....wenn es sonnst nicht plätschert im Bachlauf dann beim in den Teichströmen.
Habe bei meinem Einlauf auf der einen Seite extra noch einen Stein hingelegt  (Der Helle) damit das Wasser noch ein bisschen Fahrt aufnimmt.
 

Die Blätter des __ Igelkolben sind in dem Einlaufbereich.....auf dem Foto ist aber leider die Pumpe nicht an.

Anderes habe ich aber derzeit nicht vom Einlaufbereich


----------



## rease (15. März 2014)

baddie schrieb:


> Ob es daran gelegen hat das er zu flach gehalten war  oder nur zeitweise lief und das zugeführte Wasser auch ungefiltert aus dem Teich kam .....ich weiss es nicht.
> 
> Das mit dem erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag hab ich mal irgendwo hier in einem Thread gelesen. Mehr Oberfläche = mehr Dreck aus der Umgebung der in den Teich gelangen kann.
> 
> Wie tief sollte man eine Bachlauf denn machen und wieviel Substrat (und welches vor allem) einbringen damit auch die Pflanzen dort richtig gedeihen können ? Allerdings fehlt mir für so was schönes dann eindeutig doch der Platz



Grüß dich Dirk,

1. kein ungefiltertes Wasser durch den Bachlauf schicken, das mag eine Zeit lang funktionieren, aber irgendwann sind zuviele Grobpartikel im Bachlauf. Wenigstens nen Siebfilter vorschalten. Mein Bachlauf dient rein der biologischen Filterung und des Nährstoffentzugs. Direkt nach der mechanischen Vorfilterung

2. Ausschalten würde ich ihn garnicht! Deine Bakterienstämme reagieren insbesondere bei höheren Temperaturen sehr empfindlich! Höchstens mit einem Leistungsregler nach Bedarf die Wasserzufuhr regulieren. Aber nie einfach mal ein- zwei Tage abschalten und dann wieder starten... 

3. Substrat = Geschmackssache
ich verwende verschiedene Körnungen von gewaschenen Kiesel, wobei Kiesel eine sehr glatte Oberfläche hat und somit weniger Besiedlungsoberfläche. 
Ergänzend dazu noch Lava-Mulch am Ende der Reinigungsstrecke --> Lava-Mulch hat den Vorteil das die Besiedlungsfläche aufgrund des porösen Materials deutlich höher ist. Tiefe würde ich sage sodass es noch im aeroben Bereich bleibt... Sprich so ungefähr 20-30 cm... Zu tief ist eher ungünstig da dieser Bereich nicht/ schlecht durchströmt wird...

4. Frostsicher: da hab ich mir auch immer Sorgen gemacht... Aber bisher keinerlei Probleme. Im gemauerten Bereich ist überall Teichfolie eingeschweisst sodass der Beton kein Wasser zieht. Im Winter schalte ich ihn sowieso aus... 

Grüße, Martin

P.S: ich mach bzw. suche mal ein paar Bilder... Mal schauen was ich passendes finde...


----------



## sexyskillz (21. März 2014)

Also man kann den Bach auch ausschalten. 

Ich habe relativ große Staubecken mit 40cm Wasserstandshöhe und Volumen jenseits der 300 liter als Staustufen.
Wenn ich den Bach dann nur 50% am Tag (oder in der Nacht) ausschalte tut sich da am Wasserstand garnichts.
Es bewegt sich nur nix.
Und austrocknen kann und soll ja auch nichts, weil sonst die Pflanzen vertrocknen würden.

Aber ich glaub, meine Nachbarn würde das stören, wenn Tag und Nacht das Wasser über die Wasserfälle plätschert. und 50% die große Bachpumpe aus, bedeutet auch 50% Kostenersparnis.

(Im Teich läuft permanent ne kleine Umwälzpumpe und das Wasser bewegt sich trichterförmig im Kreis)


----------

